# Datelines, To Catch a Predator



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Anybody saw this show with Chris Hanson? I have watched it for about the last year. I think this is one of the most positive things the big 3(ABC,NBC,CBS) have done in a long time. They had a look back at the show from its beginnings last wed., i think? It was great. It was both funny and scary in some of the things they showed. From the man who showed up naked to the cop who had an arsenal of guns in his vehicle.

Either way this show is a huge positive anyway a pedophile is caught is a good way.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I agree, it is a good thing they are doing. I am honestly tired of tuning in to watch Dateline and seeing them air yet another show on the online petophiles. What they are doing needs to be done, I would just like to turn the channel to watch Dateline to see them focus on a different topic, there has to be other news out there.....


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

At this point in time you have to wonder if some people arent simply satisfying their own sick prurient interests by being involved in the production of or the viewing of this show. Once or twice was enough for the world to get the point....move on and let law enforcement do the job. This isnt even close to being NEWS anymore.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

i think its an awesome show and they should continue to do it. By having a national tv show out of it, it will make these pedaphiles probably more scared to chat with these kids. They can't wanna get caught and especially don't want to be put no national tv. I just think it will help detour some of these people (even though a lot of the ones get caught say they are familiar with the show)


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Actually i think this is public service that dateline is doing. Anyway to scare a potential petifile into not comminting a hanous act is news to me and if has to be run on national TV every week to make one person stop so be it.


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

I also think it is a good public service. I have not watched all of them but I do catch parts here and there as I have chronic TV FLIPPERITIS. The sad thing is the pedophile that got caught twice on different shows. uke: uke:

If it saves one kid from going through that or worse it is a plus. Hopefully it has also helped bring this problem to the forefront and helped so it is recognized that there is a problem out there with it.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> At this point in time you have to wonder if some people arent simply satisfying their own sick prurient interests by being involved in the production of or the viewing of this show.


Would you mind expanding on that. Especially the sick prurient part as I don't see the connection to someone wanting to stop a child predator.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I agree that if it helps one kid it is worth it.
I still cannot believe how stupid these people are.They have to know there are traps for pedophiles all over the country, but there is still a large amount of people showing up at the door.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

It would be more entertaining if they had a session with baseball bats as they left the building, the guy with the bat could pose as the kids dad :lol: .

Now that would be entertainment!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

The problem I see is that sooner or later (I think sooner) the public is going to take matters into their own hands. I believe our court systems and lawyers are failing us miserably with pedophiles and sexual predators. These people get charged and spend little time in jail or are "released" becuase some shrink thinks they are curable. I think we are at a breaking point where the predator isn't going to see court or shrink anymore and victims or their families will start taking action with their own means.

Although nothing has ever happened to my family, I can assure you that if something did happen, that predator would never see a court date. I would never allow him the chance at jail time or some possibility of being released.

Right now the Jamestown correctional facility is completely packed full of sexual predators. There is no more room there. That is -amn scary as far as I am concerned.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Bobm said:


> It would be more entertaining if they had a session with baseball bats as they left the building, the guy with the bat could pose as the kids dad :lol: .
> 
> Now that would be entertainment!


I would never miss an episode of that!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

One thing to keep in mind,if convicted, the lifespan of a child molestor in prison is low, if they are confined with the rest of the prisoners.
What I found to be shocking on these shows were the demographics of the men that they caught. Military officers ,rabbi's, ministors, bussinessmen, etc.Sheldon Schlecht is a good example of how our judicial system fails us. What was it he got, one year? :******:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

upland420 said:


> At this point in time you have to wonder if some people arent simply satisfying their own sick prurient interests by being involved in the production of or the viewing of this show. Once or twice was enough for the world to get the point....move on and let law enforcement do the job. This isnt even close to being NEWS anymore.


Heck, I think the local news should should get in on the action, start their own little operations and air it weekly. What a better deterant than to have their faces plastered all over the local news so everyone in the community knows who they are. They would probably think twice about meeting up with 12 year olds. Any thing that will keep these weirdos away from our kids is a plus in my book.

Everyone would benefit, the local news ratings would be through the roof, are kids would be safer and everyone would know who these perverts are and where they live.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

They should reverse it once in a while. Do a sting on these kids who are meeting older people and doing this sick stuff. These kids might turn out to be ultra preditors of the future, if they live that long.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The one that kills me is the one guy that has been on the show at least twice. He is like a super goof ball. While getting confronted the second time he is like "ooooooppppsssss". There is no ooooooppppppssss for this crap. I hope some of the public do take it into their own hands. I have no love for these scumbags. I support anything and everything that will get these sick bastards off the streets. Put them in jail, castrate them, or kill them. I truely don't care. Just get them off our streets and away from our children.

You know when they caught that Duncan guy the first thing out of his lips was:

"Get me a lawyer cause I just had a great time".

:******: uke:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Here, the guy let himself handle his own arrest, booking and sentencing on the show...

http://wcbstv.com/national/local_story_310144605.html

If you think pedo's get it bad in jail, what is the life expectancy of a pedo-prosecutor???


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

What scares me is that the show has been running for a year and they still have no trouble arranging these meetings. Most often these people don't even hesitate entering the home or anything. You'd think the occasional person would think it through and decide that it wasnt the best idea and not show up. Every person they bust now just basically lets the cops arrest them, there's no more running ect, they know whats coming they've seen the show. They have more problems getting the guy they are arresting out of the house before the next guy comes than getting people to come in the first place.

I think we need more sting operations like this and to bring back the chain gang. We can't afford all these people. Instead of jailing everyone why not put low risk offenders on work/house arrest during the week, and every weekend for 12 hours a day they can do public service work, like clean ditches, and do projects. We could allow people to put in requests for projects for groups of these individuals to do. Why let these people sit in prisons and do jack squat, at least if we have them under tight supervision they still will be working as well as contributing something to the community. Prison may suck but I still dont want my tax dollars going to feed and house someone who has obviously messed up, there are many better alternatives for my money


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

It seems to be working some what better than the local law enforcemeat where they keep getting the preditors to keep coming in. I think date line should replace more of those realtity shows with there sting operation. There is no bag limit on the scum the are calling in!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I think they should quit televising it so they could catch more of them, and if it wasn't on film their could be alot more of them resisting arrest and falling down stairs


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*To Catch a Predator*

I think this show is awesome.

It does a couple of positive things:

1.) Gets pedophiles off the streets.

2.) Gets child molestation the coverage it deserves. Hurting a child is the worst thing possible.

3.) Shows criminals what happens to them and hopefully is a deterrent.

Negatives of the show:

1.) Puts to much emphasize on outside molestation (strangers) while in fact most cases ( over 75%, I believe) are in fact relatives or persons known to the victim.

Well, I do know that sex offenders are mostly relatives or people known to the victim, I do believe that as the internet and websites like myspace or hotornot are around more and more sex offenders are going to be meeting kids who are strangers.

For sex offenders it's easier to molest and in their mind get away with crimes if it's someone who doesn't know them and couldn't identify them.

Sort of like bank robbers.....they started out with horses and transitioned to cars as the automobile came along.

So I think it is a great idea and a great show. Child Molesters are the worst out there and the more we see it, hopefully the more it will decrease and the more normal citizens will do to keep their own kids safe.

:sniper:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

This type of offense is easily set up and the criminal caught by using a sting. It's too bad we can't be as effective in catching other kinds of criminal behavior using this same method. I hope they continue until they run out of perverts but that just ain't going to happen. I would think they have a high conviction rate with these kinds of operations. Many criminals get caught but not all get convicted.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I have watched this show with my daughters age 16,15, and 15. i did it to show them what these guys are truely like and how they talk on the inter-net. My kids get to see how these guys can play on their emotion and lure them into possibly meeting them.

The kids get to see how these jackass's really are and how they can manipulate these 'young girls' and how they know what to say to them to get their trust and confidence.

I also tell them that most teenage boys will use the same lines to get them too. I was a teenage boy once. (Too bad I was a library nerd....and still am!)


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I think this show is a real eye opener to the public, letting them know what really goes on. People need to know the dangers that can be brought to their door step without their knowledge. I can't speak for every one else, but I really enjoy watching the show. Seeing how manipulative and shifty these pedophiles are, then how they try to justify their actions is really intriguing. Human nature can be very twisted. It is comforting knowing that these monsters will burn in Hell.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I think Dateline should team up with Drury Outdoors. They can set a tree stand up in the front yard and after Hansen lets the lowlife go, Mark Drury should put a broadhead through the dirtbag's neck. Save a lot of time and money on arrest, trial and incarceration. Pedophiles are the lowest form of life on earth!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

hahahahaha classic!


----------

